# Peas, Peas, Glorious Peas.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I took these photos a few weeks back, had been meaning to post them. She was sick at the time as well as having a Vitamin deficiency, but it's all been fixed, she's healthy and great now. 

She loves her Peas as you will see in the photos.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

She needs to be a PETA spokesbird with those great pictures. They are too cute.


----------



## spraymillet (Mar 2, 2010)

Such an adorable bird! If only my babies would eat their greens when I offer them. )


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice pictures! Good to see your Tiel' enjoying the Peas!


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

Nawwwwwww that bird gorgeous. Even if she is eating my most hated food in the world....lol


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

Too funny! Great pics!


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay, Theo pictures! Your little one is as precious as ever.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Ewww I hate peas!!! But Theo seems to be enjoying them! Tell her she can have mine any day!!


----------

